# I'm not so sure anymore



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

When I got Léon, the shelter had him labeled as a shepherd mix. Later, the vet told me he was possibly a Leonberger mix. I thought he might be GSD/Leo.

He is now 16 months old, 122lbs, 48" tall. His tail doesn't fit either of these breeds, neither does his coat texture (kind of wooly).

I don't know what my dog is anymore!

Any ideas?

As a puppy (3 months):









Yesterday, at 16 months old:


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

And one with his new doggles just for fun!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I think he does look like a Leonberger mix but not sure about the GSD. His muzzle is pretty long considering a leonberger's muzzle is a lot more box shaped and short. But he is gorgeous! Want to send him over to me for a visit?


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> I think he does look like a Leonberger mix but not sure about the GSD. His muzzle is pretty long considering a leonberger's muzzle is a lot more box shaped and short. But he is gorgeous! Want to send him over to me for a visit?


Whenever he starts moaning and whining at us if we dare to watch a movie instead of scratching his belly, or counter surf, I'll think of you...


----------



## kerplunk105 (Mar 5, 2008)

Def looks part leonberger. Maybe Collie? He is beautiful!


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

I LOVE the picture of him with the Chihuahua. Reminds me of Sesame Street when they teach you about BIG and small. (I have a 4 yr old. I have seen a ton of Sesame Street! LOL)


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

Jod-dog said:


> I LOVE the picture of him with the Chihuahua. Reminds me of Sesame Street when they teach you about BIG and small. (I have a 4 yr old. I have seen a ton of Sesame Street! LOL)


I was just so happy to catch them together on picture, they don't like each other much...well, Léon likes Coco, it's just not the other way around


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

I'd say mostly Shepherd x Malamute, but could be Leo in there. Leos aren't especially common, so I'd put that as a fairly low probability. Saint Bernard would be a better bet.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

I am sorry I don't really have any good guesses, nothing different from what was already suggested, but I really wanted to say Leon is beautiful!!  He looks like he would give the absolute best snuggles! <3


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Leonberger/anatolian cross (would explain the wolly coat for sure and the curled tail frm the anatolian side).


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

He kinda looks like Penny, who is mostly Husky. I'll bet there's some Husky in there. Except he's so big....Malamute, maybe, although they don't have the curled tails. He's a fine looking boy, for sure.


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

The rescue I work with has a dog that reminds me of yours. He is listed as a Leonberger/Shepherd mix. 

This is Max:



















So it is very possible your dog has some Leonberger (as far as I can tell)


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

theyogachick said:


> The rescue I work with has a dog that reminds me of yours. He is listed as a Leonberger/Shepherd mix.
> 
> This is Max:
> 
> ...


Shepherd Collie will also make that look. If the dog isn't close to 30 inches at the shoulder and pushing 100+ pounds it's a slim chance that there's leo in it.


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

Very true on the size. Max weighs about 85 pounds (last I heard). We first thought he was a collie mix as well, but someone decided he was Leo.


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

48"???...Do you mean from nose to tail?...Normally you should measure from the ground to their withers for an accurate measurement.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

GypsyJazmine said:


> 48"???...Do you mean from nose to tail?...Normally you should measure from the ground to their withers for an accurate measurement.


i was thinking that. I was like wow, great danes never even get that size lol


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

GypsyJazmine said:


> 48"???...Do you mean from nose to tail?...Normally you should measure from the ground to their withers for an accurate measurement.


Oops! Must have mis-typed! I meant around 28", not 48". He's a dog, not a giraffe!


----------

